# zfs quota and file issue



## wonslung (May 26, 2009)

has anyone run into a bug where zfs will think there is more data than there really is?

I've got a filesystem with a quota of 11 gb that is saying it's full when it's only got 4gb of actual data....when i do du -h it only shows 4 gb...i raised the quota to 14 gb or so so i could delete the files and even with it empty it STILL thinks there is data there...what's causing this and how do i fix it.


----------



## graudeejs (May 26, 2009)

try remounting it.
I had different disk usage stats, but when i did remount it was back to normal (i don't know if this can help you, but it doesn't hurt to try, does it?)


----------



## phoenix (May 26, 2009)

Unless you are using FreeBSD 7-STABLE or 8-CURRENT with ZFSv13, all your snapshots are counted toward your quota.


----------



## wonslung (May 27, 2009)

what if you're not using any snapshots


----------



## phoenix (May 27, 2009)

Err, uhm, well, shoot.    You got me.

I haven't played with quotas/reservations yet (haven't had a use for them yet).


----------

